# // Tilt Shift! // Favourite Articles & Advice, Tools, Observations and Works? :)



## Khufu (Jan 19, 2015)

Heya guuuuuiz!

I've been threatening to "seriously" look into Tilt/Shift photography for a while, for architecture, landscape and environment-oriented modelled shots, thus far I've only really made the "unserious" outsider-looking-in efforts of someone telling themselves it's all a bit expensive and unnecessary for now... But it's all a bit intriguing! 

When I started out in digital photography I did a lot of playing with adapters and legacy glass and have somewhat of an understanding of freelensing and it's effects. I've got digital FF and APS-C gear, including the EOS M (and Pentax Q on its way) with short flange offerings, and also a 6x4.5mm Medium Format Bronica with just a single 50mm lens, though I'm not sure of its projection capabilities (ie. 6cm Square or larger?) 
- I'm inclined to seek FF solutions for the usual reasons, likely with a short-flange a7s in my future!

I'm terrible for waffling on, I'll try and summarise what kinda' input I'd appreciate from you guys and gals;

- Are there online resources (articles, tutorials, videos) which you think are particularly, um, "good"? Informative? Useful?.. as with most things there's lots out there and I'd rather not spend too many hours studying the delusions and misguidance of enthusiastic, inexplicably high-google-ranking muppets, so suggestions of who/what to study and also avoid would be just lovely 

- Examples! Yours, your favourites of others, individual pics, particular folk's entire careers or projects? What/whom do you feel really shows great understanding and/or creative application?!

- Unexpected or even obvious personal observations I might have missed thus far, regarding handling of different lenses (brands, focal lengths etc)?

- Peripheral/additional considerations? Essential or preferred filters, modifications, accessories? Use of plates, bellows, lighting, anything? Potential perks to grabbing an a7s/FF mirrorless in regards to the shorter flange/more portable kit, or is that not to be expected?

- Freelensing and Medium Format custom-mounting and positioning... is this good for playing with perspective, not just DoF? I thought I found some online bits, turned out just to be arty-'togs playing with DoF, not manipulating architecture etc... Any thoughts on the above Bronica MF lens and ideas for mounting it?!

I'll likely get a proper TS lens within a year or so but I'm happy to play and learn for now! Yeah, I should rent... assuming TS are popular enough to be stocked here in the UK?

Maybe I'm being lazy... or efficient! But I sincerely thank you in advance for your input and guidance towards finding the cream of the crop of both articles/tutorials and wonderful works 

- Drew

Ps. My interest is mostly regarding perspective, not the arty DoF manipulation that's plaguing my search results


----------



## Vivid Color (Jan 19, 2015)

I seem to remember a lot of good threads on this topic in this forum. In fact, I think they may answer a lot of your questions so I would suggest you start by searching through them and then narrowing your questions.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 19, 2015)

Try Northlight images, the popular photography web site of CR member Keith Cooper. He is in the UK, so if you can't find a TS lens there, ask him.

http://www.northlight-images.co.uk/article_pages/using_tilt.html


----------



## Tinky (Jan 19, 2015)

TS lenses are a little compromised on DSLRs because there are front movements but no rear movements (like on a view camera) so it's kind of half an effect (at least in tilt mode)

I used to have the TS-E 24mm, I'm currently using a Russian Arsat 80mm and of course the fun little lensbaby composer.

There are mounts to adapt the EF-m mount to a TS-E adapter for M42 lenses, the 35mm image circle may be enough to give you useful movements.

The problem I have is that for critical depth of field control you really need live view and a large location monitor (just think of the plate size on view cameras) DSLRs are just compromised.

Unfortunately the EOS M lacks live view tethering, but this is one work around if you have a compatable DSLR.

I mainly use my TS lenses the 'wrong' way. For Panoramic stitching or for fake minature. What I have found is that less is definately more, especially if you are using it for serious depth of field control. Fractions of a tilt can make a huge difference.


----------



## c.d.embrey (Jan 19, 2015)

http://www.trenholm.org/hmmerk/VCFaDOF1.pdf and http://www.trenholm.org/hmmerk/VCFaDOF2.pdf will answer some of your questions

WTF is "freelensing," is that something like freebasing (smoking crack) ???

You should be able to rent Canon TS-E lenses in the UK.


----------



## Tinky (Jan 19, 2015)

holding a lens loose in the mount aperture, very rough and ready tilt and shift, you will lose infinity focus, but can get some quite nice bokeh and can work well for portraits.


----------



## pwp (Jan 20, 2015)

Here are a few articles I keep bookmarked:

http://www.learn.usa.canon.com/resources/articles/2011/intro_tilt_shift_lenses_article.shtml
http://www.luminous-landscape.com/tutorials/focusing-ts.shtml
http://www.cambridgeincolour.com/tutorials/tilt-shift-lenses1.htm
http://www.cambridgeincolour.com/tutorials/tilt-shift-lenses2.htm
http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=19038.0

I found some of the info here useful when I first started using my 90TS-E.

HTH

-pw


----------



## StudentOfLight (Jan 20, 2015)

Here is a guide I from Schneider Optics...

https://www.schneideroptics.com/pdfs/photo/PC-TS%20Anleitung%201-12%20en.PDF


----------



## feanolas (Jan 21, 2015)

Tinky said:


> TS lenses are a little compromised on DSLRs because there are front movements but no rear movements (like on a view camera) so it's kind of half an effect (at least in tilt mode)


Strange remark: what prevents you from tilting the body. 
I do not understand what view camera effect cannot be reproduced with a tilt-shift lens. Of course it is way less practical then having all the view camera options, but in the end there are only two things that enter into the equation: how much the sensor is shifted from the optical axis and how much it is tilted.


----------



## mackguyver (Jan 21, 2015)

This is one of the best I've found:
Tilt-Shift Lens Basics with Vincent Laforet


----------



## Tinky (Jan 21, 2015)

feanolas said:


> Tinky said:
> 
> 
> > TS lenses are a little compromised on DSLRs because there are front movements but no rear movements (like on a view camera) so it's kind of half an effect (at least in tilt mode)
> ...



If you tilt the camera body you also tilt the lens body (regardless of it's own set tilt) on a view camera you can tilt or swing the back (essentially the sensor) independantly of the lensmount and of the lens movements. 

This gives you even more control over depth of field and distortion control.

With the Sony A7 and Olympus system I cannot believe that no manufacturer has thought to incorporate manual sensor movements for such applications.

It's not that strange a remark, the other story is that an APS-C or 135 format viewfinder is also woefully inadequate for real time viewing.


----------



## orrokinawa (Jan 21, 2015)

When I forst got into TS-E I utilized: http://www.oopoomoo.com/, they have many tutorials and there ebook on TS-E lenses is one of the best out there. I own the 24mm TS-E lens and it hardly ever leaves my camera.


----------



## feanolas (Jan 21, 2015)

Tinky said:


> If you tilt the camera body you also tilt the lens body (regardless of it's own set tilt) on a view camera you can tilt or swing the back (essentially the sensor) independantly of the lensmount and of the lens movements.
> 
> This gives you even more control over depth of field and distortion control.
> 
> ...



Whether you tilt and shift the front or the back or both, in the end you get an overall shift and tilt for the assembly with regards to the axis of the lens, that's it. 
You can obviously mimick this with a simple TS lens as long as tilt and shift are independant, like in latest Canon lenses. Now I'll say it again, it is easier to manage when you have independent front and back movements, but anything you can do with a view camera you can do with a TS lens + SLR.

And I think it is much easier to focus with a SLR or an A7 on the rear screen using max focus magnification than on a view camera under a black cloth with a loupe. But that's a matter of taste. 
I would like to be able to split the screen in 4 to have simultaneously 4 points on the display instead of having to navigate from here to there, that would be trully great and make adjustements instantaneous.


----------



## NancyP (Jan 21, 2015)

Hartblei has apparently made a Sony A7x to Nikon 14-24mm mount that does tilt-shift. Interesting concept - make the adapter do the work. 

I too would like to venture into the land of TS-E 24! $$$$


----------



## Tinky (Jan 21, 2015)

feanolas said:


> *Now I'll say it again*, it is easier to manage when you have independent front and back movements, but anything you can do with a view camera you can do with a TS lens + SLR.



Patronising much? 

Now.
I'll.
Say.
It.
Again.

I'll say it again. It's half an effect. You cannot monitor the effects properly and you don't have the range of movements or even the presicison of control on small format cameras.

TS is a joy on large format, frankly it's a pain in the arca on small format cameras.

Please, say it again.


----------



## feanolas (Jan 29, 2015)

@Tinky,

You were the one who said "This gives you even more control over depth of field and distortion control." which is plain wrong!

You don't get any more control at all... if you cannot understand that, there is no use for me to try to explain it, it's hopeless.


----------



## sergeignatkin (Jan 29, 2015)

Hello,

I used to use t&s a bit and would like to share some thoughts about equipment that I used to shoot panoramic landscapes.

I'd recommend to look into this setup:

Mirex tilt&shift adapter, EOS to Mamiya M645 version
http://www.mirex-adapter.de/tilt_shift_adapter.htm

M645 to Pentax67 adapter found on eBay -- can't recommend any brand

Pentax67 lenses: 55mm f/4, 75mm f/4.5, 90/105 (first one is lighter but doesn't like sun, second one is great for portraits)

Mamiya 645 35mm f/3.5

Pros: price, build quality
Cons: weight, only 35mm -- not wider


----------



## romanr74 (Jan 29, 2015)

orrokinawa said:


> When I forst got into TS-E I utilized: http://www.oopoomoo.com/, they have many tutorials and there ebook on TS-E lenses is one of the best out there. I own the 24mm TS-E lens and it hardly ever leaves my camera.



I also found the oopoomoo guide very good and quite exhaustive on different use cases of a tilt-shift lens.


----------



## Tinky (Jan 29, 2015)

feanolas said:


> @Tinky,
> 
> You were the one who said "This gives you even more control over depth of field and distortion control." which is plain wrong!
> 
> You don't get any more control at all... if you cannot understand that, there is no use for me to try to explain it, it's hopeless.



Don't try then, I'm happier, you're happier. Many happy days with a borrowed sinar.


----------

